# Obtaining Lost Papers



## touch44 (Dec 21, 2011)

I Have two Male APBT I bought from a dog breeder in a near by state.. The Breeder explained to me the puppies papers were in the mail and i could wait.. but i said i could wait on the papers... wen i got to pick the puppies up he showed me the parents papers and explained that the sire ws "Blue Ribbon" I told him i would call him back a week or so later and he could foward me the papers.... now here it is a year later and i cnt find his number anywhere what do i do to Obtain my Lost Papers????


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

without contacting the breeder you cant. Why did you wait a year?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

The guy never had papers to begin with, just another back yard breeder.


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

what they said,


----------



## touch44 (Dec 21, 2011)

I seen the papers from the Parent dogs... but im thinking im going to pull up and knock on his front door lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> The guy never had papers to begin with, just another back yard breeder.


:goodpost: this!



touch44 said:


> I seen the papers from the Parent dogs... but im thinking im going to pull up and knock on his front door lol


that might be what u'll have to do.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

touch44 said:


> I seen the papers from the Parent dogs... but im thinking im going to pull up and knock on his front door lol


You saw papers, doesn't mean they were "legit".. Also, your boy is "Blue" (dilute of black) in color and registered as APBT, blue for the most part is non existent and actually "rare" in the gene pool.. Catches wind when "blue" and APBT or Bulldog comes together.

American Bullies are often registered as APBTs and blue is pretty dominate as its a color heavily sought after.. Blue fawn, blue brindle, blue.. American Staffordshire Terriers also have it circling the pool on a common basis..

It is a red flag they had to explain the situation, its a red flag they used "Blue Ribbon" (lol) for any amount of significance, its a red flag your dog is "blue" and registered as APBT, its also locked and loaded well before the year boundary..

Point is, unfortunately, you got suckered into believing a few lies OR multiple lies..


----------



## touch44 (Dec 21, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> You saw papers, doesn't mean they were "legit".. Also, your boy is "Blue" (dilute of black) in color and registered as APBT, blue for the most part is non existent and actually "rare" in the gene pool.. Catches wind when "blue" and APBT or Bulldog comes together.
> 
> American Bullies are often registered as APBTs and blue is pretty dominate as its a color heavily sought after.. Blue fawn, blue brindle, blue.. American Staffordshire Terriers also have it circling the pool on a common basis..
> 
> ...


 this is the other male


----------



## touch44 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thnks for the Help... Im not looking to breed my dogs... So Having the papers wouldnt mean much anyway... Next time i will know better


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

touch44 said:


> Thnks for the Help... Im not looking to breed my dogs... So Having the papers wouldnt mean much anyway... Next time i will know better


The name doesn't change your feelings towards your pups, or shouldn't at least.. Structure wise they look more Bully than anything but that doesn't mean that is the entire genetic make up..

Welcome to GP by the way.


----------

